# Gator,turquoise,copper and black



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 17, 2011)

Took a little time today to do this one. A gator jaw filled with turquoise,copper and black PR. Put it on a Majestic Jr. and changed the
crystal to black.All the same pen.
Showing different views.:wink:
As always all comment welcome, thanks for looking.


----------



## ToddMR (Apr 17, 2011)

Pretty cool pen there.  Been a while since I have seen someone post one of those.  I think you did a good job matching things up and using the black for the clip chip replacement.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 17, 2011)

Pretty sharp Roy, the Pimp Crystal gone makes a lot of difference in that pen, and that Gator bone is just awesome.


----------



## CaptG (Apr 17, 2011)

Very nice Roy.  That is one sharp looking pen.


----------



## wolftat (Apr 17, 2011)

That is an outstanding looking pen Roy, great job.


----------



## broitblat (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow.  Very dramatic looking without being overpowering.  I'd say that's a statement pen 

  -Barry


----------



## IPD_Mr (Apr 17, 2011)

Very regal looking. Sure hope you ran up and gave Dee a big hug and kiss when you finished turning this.  :biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 17, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> Very regal looking. *Sure hope you ran up and gave Dee a big hug and kiss when you finished turning this*. :biggrin:


 Sure did.......right after dumping my clothes in the washer taking  a  hot shower, washing my hair 3 times and using my best deodorant:biggrin::wink:.


----------



## boxerman (Apr 17, 2011)

That very nice pen. Someday I hope to make a very nice pen like that someday.


----------



## wiset1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Now that is an impressive pen!  Great look all around


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Only thing missing from this one is an alligator skin pouch and a great "Dundee" story for willing listeners at the next exhibit. Excellent execution, as always.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey, Roy! Ever thought about filling the voids with lead or steel shot and short rope strands? It wouldn't look nearly as good, but the sales pitch could be monumental!

"Gator Roy" has kinda a nice ring to it, but it might take a good hat with the "right hatband" and a slight limp to sell the concept


----------



## firewhatfire (Apr 18, 2011)

The fact that some of ya'll can bring concept to reality in some of your work is amazing.  Who would have ever thought about using gator jaw for a pen.

Phil


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 18, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> Hey, Roy! Ever thought about filling the voids with lead or steel shot and short rope strands? It wouldn't look nearly as good, but the sales pitch could be monumental!
> 
> "Gator Roy" has kinda a nice ring to it, but it might take a good hat with the "right hatband" and a slight limp to sell the concept


 
Thanks all for your comments, I really like selling Gator but turning not so much until I see the finished product, each one is different and unique.
Andy, Gator Roy doesn't sound Italian enough but Gator Dundeano:wink:.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 18, 2011)

Now that's a jaw dropping pen.  Well done.


----------



## Whaler (Apr 18, 2011)

Roy, that is awesome.


----------



## joefyffe (Apr 18, 2011)

*Smelly?*

Roy:  Sounds like you are saying "my pen stinks".  Looks D***** good.   I haven't had the nerve to turn the one, yet, you filled for me.  You know attached garage/shop that a car won't fit in.   That's attached  like to my wifes t.v. room.  It's getting warm now, though, and I have a large door two feet from the lathe.  I expect to have a picture of the gator 'fore long.   You give a person a lot to shoot for!!!!!:highfive:


OKLAHOMAN said:


> IPD_Mr said:
> 
> 
> > Very regal looking. *Sure hope you ran up and gave Dee a big hug and kiss when you finished turning this*. :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Rangertrek (Apr 18, 2011)

Very nice Roy.  I like the various accent colors. 
Still have my gator bone, waiting for me to do some casting.


----------



## GregHight (Apr 18, 2011)

That looks great! I have been contemplating a little experimentation with resin and gator bone but just haven't had time.

You are definately right about how the smell will linger on your clothes and hair after working the jawbone. I have a coating of that dust all over my shop and it gets into the AC and kinda ferments in there causing a blast of ammonia when the AC first comes on. I definately need to work on better dust collection and air filtration!


----------



## wizard (Apr 19, 2011)

Roy, As usual, Gorgeous Pen !! Now that I have some gator bone:wink:, I am just waiting for my Haz-Mat suit to arrive with an independent air supply...:biggrin:.  Thank you for showing! Regards, Doc


----------



## drgoretex (Apr 19, 2011)

Sweeeet!   Now that's a unique and beautiful piece of work!  

Ken


----------



## johncrane (Apr 20, 2011)

Roy!
That gator pen has a rugged and a Awesome look too it,
great job as always.


----------



## Roger@csusa (Apr 20, 2011)

Gator jaw? I must admit that is pretty cool stuff. The pen is very nice


----------



## Tanner (Apr 20, 2011)

Now that's pretty darn cool!


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Apr 20, 2011)

Very unique pen. I can`t imagine it was to easy to turn.


----------



## MorganGrafixx (Apr 20, 2011)

**in my best corcodile Dundee voice** "That's not a pen......THAT'S a pen!" :biggrin:

Very nice man! Would love to try turning some of that. Everyone says they need suits, and full helmet masks with independent air supply. But honestly, how much worse can it be than antler?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 20, 2011)

MorganGrafixx said:


> **in my best corcodile Dundee voice** "That's not a pen......THAT'S a pen!" :biggrin:*Thanks*
> 
> Very nice man! Would love to try turning some of that. Everyone says they need suits, and full helmet masks with independent air supply. But honestly, how much worse can it be than antler?


*Much worse*


----------



## patmurris (Apr 20, 2011)

Outstanding material, casting and pen making!

I wonder how would fare more mundane sorts of bones - i've no gator parts handy right now. :biggrin:


----------



## Stevej72 (Apr 20, 2011)

Great looking pen!


----------



## MorganGrafixx (Apr 21, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> MorganGrafixx said:
> 
> 
> > **in my best corcodile Dundee voice** "That's not a pen......THAT'S a pen!" :biggrin:*Thanks*
> ...



Even if you consider that I grind the antler down on my bench grinder to take the curve out of them? Burning antler dust is one of the most God awful smells I can ever recall.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 21, 2011)

MorganGrafixx said:


> OKLAHOMAN said:
> 
> 
> > MorganGrafixx said:
> ...


 
I don't touch them with a carbide chisel until they are 1/8 in shy of the bushings and use my 80 grit chisel to bring them that close, creating nothing but gator dust with a fan behind me and the dust collector on and it still stinks, but I've never smelled burning antler....and don't think I want to:biggrin:.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 21, 2011)

A friend told me that gator jaw smells WORSE than Giraffe bone. GB is an 11 on the "stinkometer". Antler, 'bout an "8". I can't imagine worse than Giraffe. That would take a whole new "stinkometer"!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 21, 2011)

Andy have turned and cut a few Giraffe bones for pens and if you say the're an 11 on the stingometer  then  gator is a 15 ( and stinkometers only go up to 12) when cutting and a high 13 when turning with a dustcollector and fan.


----------

